# head gasket



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Is this the side that goes on the block?
I got 1 head on and suddenly the motor looks like the beast it's supposed to be!
I have a harbor freight stand rated for 1000 lbs.
Can't help but hope it can stand the weight of both heads.
How much does a fully build 400 HO motor weigh anyhoo?
thanks as always!!!!


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

Topkat,

Yes, that's the "side" we usually put towards the block. In reality, it doesn't matter, as either side is okay. Some engine families (mostly Fords) have a "front" and "back" of the gasket, making one side "up" and the other "down".

FWIW

Jim


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Topkat said:


> How much does a fully build 400 HO motor weigh anyhoo?
> thanks as always!!!!


Hey Top,
I'm guessing somewhere in the vicitnity of 600-700 pounds, fully dressed and with oil, but I'm sure Mr. P has a more accurate number for you.

If your stand is a "3-wheeler tricycle" type just be careful if you have to roll it around much. It doesn't take a lot to tip it over. Be careful with bumpy surfaces too. If you get the motor bouncing up and down much, you'll find out how good the welds are... 

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Topkat, no worries on the weight, but don't run it off of curbs as stated. One thing that helps if you do this a lot...some guys have a pair of threaded studs that are about 10 inches long and screw into the block where a couple of head bolts go, one at each end of the head. That way, when you're putting the head on, you don't slip and mess up a head gasket. Not an issue if you're on an engine stand like you are (and can pivot the engine) but a big help if doing an in-car head swap. I screwed one up many years back and had to buy a new set of gaskets...not cheap. Good luck with your surgery! Me, I'm off to youtube to watch clips of "Top Cat"


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

alrighty then!!!


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

When we "ship" an iron-headed "completre" Pontiac, we state 650 lbs. Rob, you NAILED it... (imagine my surprise...)

Jim


----------

